# new in town



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2003)

Wow ! 

Looks like there is a LOT of informantion to be had here.  Will take some time to go through it all. 

Do you have room for an old fart ? LOL  Sort of browsed around a bit before registering and looks like a lot of young people. I like that. I may be 48 but have been told i don't look it and I know I don't act it.

Will post some pics asap and you can tell me what you think good , bad or indifferent.  Just be nice .

As for other interests , the main one would be classic Mopars. Check out my website   www.nothingbutmopars.com

Anyway, thanks for allowing me in your community !

Gary


----------



## Arnold (Dec 14, 2003)

gwcaton welcome to IM!


----------



## atherjen (Dec 15, 2003)

Welcome aboard old fart!  hehe jk


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2003)

Atherjen,

Good thing I have a soft spot in my heart for canadian women or I would have to come up there and .... well you know, do what ever old farts do !  LOL

Gary


----------



## butterfly (Dec 15, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 16, 2003)

Welcome to IM.  There are plenty of old farts here.  You'll fit right in.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 16, 2003)

Cool...another old fart.  Now dero has somebody to play with. LMAO!  I'm getting up there myself. Welcome gwcaton.


----------

